# My Husband calls me HORRIBLE NAMES



## lynn711

This has been going on for about 3 years now. When he gets angry - which is ALOT he calls me every name in the book. I have ignored it, of course called him names back, told him it was not acceptible, yet he just never stops. He is MEAN and spiteful.
He can be in love with me one day and the next I'm the most horrible person in the world.


----------



## MsLonely

When communication becomes an argument, it's hard to control the tongue. Eventually, the issue loses its focus but turned into a meaningless war of name calling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug

You may want to find a therapist and suggest he join you. It sounds as though there may be mental issues with him. Is he under excessive stress? How's his health? Are drugs and/or alcohol involved?


----------



## AgentD

Anger issues comes to mind. I would suggest you getting yourself to a therapist so they can help you learn how to handle things. He on the other hand needs some help as well, will he go? Who knows, plus you can't make him, so its best to see what you can do for yourself. If after all that he wont go seek help, you will need to eventually decide if your sanity and self worth mean more to you than someone who is calling you names. MY guess is, if your self worth isn't already shot, it will be. I would do something as soon as you can before you become a shell of a person. Unless you already are.


----------



## honeychild13

My husband can something some in to something else. He calls me such hurtful names. He left my kids and myself once on Fathers Day for seven months and blamed me for it. He doesn't ever admit his fault in anything. He seen a therapist and said the therapist said he didn't do anything wrong. Some therapist.


----------



## Latinmami6972

honeychild13 said:


> My husband can something some in to something else. He calls me such hurtful names. He left my kids and myself once on Fathers Day for seven months and blamed me for it. He doesn't ever admit his fault in anything. He seen a therapist and said the therapist said he didn't do anything wrong. Some therapist.


He is not your ordinary man let me tell you he is either 1.Psychopath 2.Pathological Narcissist or 3.Sociopath(those with the diagnose with the diagnosis of Antisocial Personality Disorder.I actually found this book with everything that I was missing and self blaming it is called "WOMEN WHO LOVE PSYCHOPATHS". Sandra L. Brown M.A. Liane J. Leedome M.D
I am just now finding all this horrible nightmare that I have been going through for 17 years my kids omg it just frustrates me because I would tell him that there was something wrong that his behavior was that of a narcissist and he would beat me not a little push or shove or a slap in the face nooo he beat me like a man on the street while I was pregnant before during and adfter and if I left ,called someone,the police or even left him he would kill me he said but he has / Is still cheating on me but he wants me to stay with him aww how sweet uhm no Split im getting my self together a place do the paperwork and sneek out without him knowing I want to live but there is that information for you I wish you luck and wish it helps...Latinmami6972


----------

